# My puppy ate a corn cob - help?



## kseaa (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay, so I have a 5 month old golden retriever puppy. She's probably almost 35 pounds now. The other day she ran off with a cooked corn cob (well about 1/2 of one) and my mom managed to pull some of it away from her. She still ate a bit of it though. Starting yesterday she was having diarrhea and my dad and I were really starting to worry. He found what looked like all of the cob that she had eaten in her poop yesterday though, but she is still having diarrhea today. We have been feeding her high fiber food and rice to try and stop the diarrhea - should we be doing this? Also, our vet doesn't open until tomorrow and we really do not want to have to pay the high bills of the emergency vet. She's acting fine - eating, drinking, playing, and she shows no signs of pain in her stomach area. I know corn cobs can be very dangerous in dogs but I'm pretty sure from what my dad told me that almost all of the corn cob she had eaten has passed through her. So do you think the diarrhea she's still having is just an aftermath of the incident? Like maybe her body is just recuperating... or do you think that some of the cob is still in there? Please give me any advice that may help!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Corn cobs are notorious for causing blockages. If this were my puppy I would be seeing the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Stupid corn cobs. They are notorious for either causing obstructions OR hanging out in the stomach periodically causing problems until they either finally vomit them up or they pass into the intestines and cause an obstruction.

Having said that, if your puppy is acting completely normal with good energy -- and particularly, eating well and not vomiting -- I would personally feel comfortable waiting until tomorrow to see your regular vet. The diarrhea could be due to the corn cob, certainly, I imagine it's like passing a brillo pad or something. :/


----------



## kseaa (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I think if I see her having diarrhea tomorrow I'll schedule an appointment. I'm hoping her body is just recovering after passing the corn cob but I'm not sure if a lot of it is left in her as I didn't see how much she ate of it/how much she passed :/


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Stupid corn cobs. They are notorious for either causing obstructions OR hanging out in the stomach periodically causing problems until they either finally vomit them up or they pass into the intestines and cause an obstruction.
> 
> Having said that, if your puppy is acting completely normal with good energy -- and particularly, eating well and not vomiting -- I would personally feel comfortable waiting until tomorrow to see your regular vet. The diarrhea could be due to the corn cob, certainly, I imagine it's like passing a brillo pad or something. :/


This. We had a Dairy Farm and so we had a lot of corn cob sections around (especialy at chopping time). Had to keep the dogs out of it.

The brillo pad comment made me LOL tho. Yeah.. I imagine it is a bit like that.... The experience won't change things tho.. they will eat the next one just as quick!


----------

